# ramer (peiner)



## Heimito

Durante una festa tra ragazzi, “y en a qui dansent. Et y en a qui rament, comme d’habitude”.

Il problema è “rament”. 

Il verbo è certamente RAMER, credo in particolare “RAMER2” (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ramer):  
*3.* _P. méton., pop., fam._ 
*a)* [Le suj. désigne une pers.] Travailler, se donner de la peine, se fatiguer.

Come renderlo però in italiano? L’ipotesi che faccio è che “rament” in questo contesto significhi “si affaticano/perdono tempo in attività inutili”, e perciò “cazzeggiano” (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/cazzeggiare_(Sinonimi-e-Contrari)/). 

È un’ipotesi plausibile? 

Grazie per l’aiuto!


----------



## cuore romano

Io ne avrei un'altra:

Alcuni ragazzi ballano, altri non ci riescono (non hanno il senso del ritmo) e/ma si danno da fare come dei disperati, faticano per riuscirci.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Heimito.
Ma dal resto del contesto non si capisce cosa fanno?
Potrebbe essere forse legato all'idea del movimento dei remi, qualcosa del tipo "alcuni ballano e altri si dimenano", ma non so quanto sia grammaticalmente verosimile.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
D'accordo con il significato di non riuscire a fare qualcosa, di farlo a fatica.


----------



## Heimito

Ciao a tutti e grazie per le sollecitazioni che mi avete offerto, molto utili! 
No, purtroppo il contesto non aiuta. Ragionando, però, si osserva che la frase mette in opposizione alcuni che _dansent_ ad altri che _rament_. E dato che _danser _è un'attività corporea, per analogia si può pensare che anche _ramer_ si riferisca in questo contesto anzitutto a un’attività fisica. E poiché _ramer _significa anzitutto "remare", e solo in subordine “far qualcosa a fatica o non riuscire a farlo", forse _rament _potrebbe essere reso con “si dimenano”, cioè “ce la mettono tutta per ballare bene ma proprio non ce la fanno”, si muovono scompostamente”, “agitano le braccia come pale o remi”.
Che ve ne pare?


----------



## itka

Ciao Heimito,
Secondo me quel "ramer" si riferisce a fare fatica per trovarsi una ragazza con chi ballare...o con chi finire la serata !


----------



## Heimito

Ciao Itka, grazie per lo spunto molto suggestivo!  Ma la simmetria della frase mi fa ritenere più convincente l’ipotesi che si voglia contrapporre chi balla a chi non lo sa fare, e perciò si impegna malamente per seguire la musica, appunto “dimenandosi” al suo ritmo.


----------



## Necsus

Heimito, scusa, hai letto il mio post #3?


----------



## Heimito

Sì Necsus, certo!  È proprio quello che mi ha messo sulla strada che credo sia quella giusta, a dispetto delle "perplessità" grammaticali.


----------



## Heimito

E a proposito: qualcuno sa come i giovani chiamino - se ha un nome - quel modo di ballare all'apparenza scomposto e disarticolato, privo di un codice di passi riconoscibile, e che perciò a noi cresciutelli non sembra appunto un ballo ma un dimenio caotico?


----------



## Necsus

Ah, okay. Mi era sembrato che avessi avuto un'illuminazione a cui cercavi conferma...


----------



## sagittania

Heimito said:


> Durante una festa tra ragazzi, “y en a qui dansent. Et y en a qui rament, comme d’habitude”.
> 
> Il problema è “rament”.
> 
> Il verbo è certamente RAMER, credo in particolare “RAMER2” (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ramer):
> *3.* _P. méton., pop., fam._
> *a)* [Le suj. désigne une pers.] Travailler, se donner de la peine, se fatiguer.
> 
> Come renderlo però in italiano? L’ipotesi che faccio è che “rament” in questo contesto significhi “si affaticano/perdono tempo in attività inutili”, e perciò “cazzeggiano” (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/cazzeggiare_(Sinonimi-e-Contrari)/).
> 
> È un’ipotesi plausibile?
> 
> Grazie per l’aiuto!


Forse "arrancano"


----------

